
Why does Siri seem so dumb? - bootload
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/12/13251068/walt-mossberg-apple-siri-is-dumb
======
chetanahuja
The difference between Siri and Google Now is the real downfall of iPhone (at
least for me). I have enough comfort level with Google Now today that I feel
comfortable just flinging any question at it when I'm in hands-free mode (say,
when driving) and expect a useful answer of some sort. Trying Siri on friend's
or colleagues phones, it's always a frustrating experience.

And this doesn't even include the _automatic_ actions taken by Google Now.
Alerting me about travel times, flight delays, sports scores etc. etc. without
even being asked.

Ultimately, in Google's vision, the phones are rapidly becoming just a tiny
window (no Microsoft.. not you), into all the knowledge and power that
actually resides on the cloud. Not so much for Apple, whose core competency
is, and has always been, in hardware design and supply chain management.

------
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12693007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12693007)

